# Crazy 627 bhp Scirocco 4-Motion



## Racecrew (Mar 21, 2011)

Check the links below to find a "Crazy" Scirocco 4-Motion 

:laugh: 

*Monster Scirocco Scares passengers on the Ice track* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MvVe2z1OugU&feature=player_embedded 

*The Monster Scirocco running wild in the Dyno* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TRBbUSoWYLU&feature=player_embedded


----------



## dani1326 (Mar 22, 2011)

WOW!!!! I wont that monster!!!!


----------



## Sutt (Jun 28, 1999)

What engine is in this car? I am guessing Audi due to the direction the engine is sitting.


----------



## Racecrew (Mar 21, 2011)

2,0l VW engine, mounted inline. Incredible torque, power and drivability!:laugh:


----------



## burkedub711 (Jun 26, 2009)

love that car :thumbup:


----------



## StanfordW59 (Jan 13, 2011)

Another awesome car that will prob never make it to the US... That first video is great. Looks like fun! 2000 bmw auto repair mechanic hillsboro oregon Oregon


----------



## dblueS40 (Mar 1, 2008)

It literally shoots flames...the whole time. I want! Car is pretty freakin sweet.


----------

